# How to choose - Fortis marinemaster super compressor



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello everyone
After years loving it I'm thinking about buying a Fortis marinemaster super compressor
Now, I read on the Internet that there are many fakes 
Do you know how can I recognize a real one? 
I read it should have an ETA 2783, but I read they fake the movements too...
This should be the watch I'm talking about








Thank you all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi all, I just try to "up" this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

*Qualities of an Authentic Fortis marinemaster super compressor*

I'll have a go at this as I've just been pulling my hair out trying to figure out if mine is authentic.

A real, vintage, Fortis Marinemaster Super Compressor has the following qualities:

The cross hatching on the crowns is finely done and is done mechanically - it is not a wide laser etched line that you can actually see. It is more like a thin-width line that is cast into or engraved on the crown (photo 1)

The back of the watch should have fine etching (acid I believe) OR engraving around the outside with wording similar to:

"All Stainless Steel Fortis Marinemaster Water Resistant Automatic"

-or (depending on model number)-

"All Stainless Steel Waterproof <200M Automatic Swiss Made 037.10.47"

The letters appear to be no more than .25 inch in height. On the watches with the dive helmet back (model 6237) the background (inside the circle) on the sides of the dive helmet was originally a matte finish, but you will see in my example photo that this has almost been polished away. Note the sharpness of the "wave" lines around the helmet and the helmet itself. The fakes are muddy. The later model 6337 and the 90[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary model share the same back and have the acid etching with the 037.10.47 in it as stated above. 90th Anniversary models have a two-digit serial number out of 90 units "XX/90" engraved as shown (Photos 2, 3 and 4.)

There was never a cheap rubber watch band with a laser etched buckle on a Fortis Marinemaster Super compressor. Many had a Fortis rally-style bracelet originally. Authentic 90th Anniversary models have a different band. I'm not sure what it is made of. (Photos 5.)

Don't buy it without a photo of the inside of the caseback. This is the most important and easiest thing to check. Deep stamping/engraving is what the markings should be. If they are "sandy" perfect matte letters they were laser engraved and counterfeit. Any watches with the date inside of the caseback of "4-70" should be avoided. Period. Certainly there are some that are real, but there are thousands with this date that are counterfeit. Look for the cut-outs in the inner sealing edge of the caseback. There should be large spring (sort of like a very large "C" clip) this is part of the Super Compressor patent and is in ALL Fortis Marinemaster Super Compressor watches. The cuts and the spring are not there in the counterfeit watches (Photos 6 and 7.)

If everything looks good, then you are dealing with a real case and real crowns. Look at the Fortis supplied cut sheets (in my third post to this thread) to determine things like applied vs. painted hour markers, movement caliber, etc.

Determining the validity of hands, dials, movements, weights and movement rings is difficult. The counterfeits have well-faked movements. I really don't believe that they put an expensive ETA movement into a watch that can sell at auction for as little as US$200. Look at all the junk/parts marinemasters on Ebay or no-movement ones. Watch out for laser etching of the Fortis name or logo. It should be engraved.

Check the dial for chipping/peeling of the no-decompression table. There shouldn't be any or any "bubbling". Fakes may have used a water-slide decal to apply the table.

Could there be a combination of real/fake parts? Sure - as there could be with any vintage watch. If it's too cheap or looks too good&#8230;well you know.

Am I the authority on Fortis watches? NO! These are some things I've noticed in auctions. I have never owned one of the counterfeit Fortis Marinemasters.

All photos in this post are of known real watches. In the next post I'll put all the pics of fakes.


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

*Fake Fortis marinemaster super compressor parts*

Here are a few photos of known fake Fortis Marinemaster Super Compressor parts.

Take note of the grainy matte look of the cross-hatching on the crowns and the wording inside the caseback. On the outside of the caseback you may see all three words that all of the fakes started with, BUT they misspelled "Waterproof" as "Waterproop" so nearly everyone buffs that off before they sell a fake Marinemaster.

I've never seen a normal watch caseback with an unbalanced number of words on it, have you? Why would they be on the marinemasters then? It looks terrible. When they polish off "Waterproop" you have an unbalanced caseback. Sometimes they just polish the entire caseback or inexplicably leave only one of the three words.

That black rubber watch band should be your first hint you are dealing with a fake. Yup they sell them on ebay for US20 so someone could have bought one and put it on a real Marinemaster so you have to go further.

Look at the bubbling on the dial in the last photo.

Any of these parts could have been purchased cheaply and put on a real Marinemaster that was missing a crown or a caseback, but those watches should be pretty beat up from use. Isn't if funny how 95% of the ones you see for sale are in perfect condition? A 40 year old dive watch - perfect?

Next post are the cut sheets I could find on the internet from Fortis.


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

*Fortis marinemaster super compressor data sheets*

Here are the three data sheets that I have for the 6237, 6337, and 90th Anniversary models.

Note the rally-style bracelet shown on the first two models.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Well thanks a lot for taking the time to write down all this info! 
I've never been in a hurry for this piece so I'm still looking for the one, and all this will be very helpful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

Your question got me going and I just couldn't stop! I hope it does come in handy when/if you do decide to purchase one.



bobo90 said:


> Well thanks a lot for taking the time to write down all this info!
> I've never been in a hurry for this piece so I'm still looking for the one, and all this will be very helpful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D Young (Nov 7, 2015)

akajack said:


> Your question got me going and I just couldn't stop! I hope it does come in handy when/if you do decide to purchase one.


Great work akajack. Very informative


----------



## akajack (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you! Glad I could help.



D Young said:


> Great work akajack. Very informative


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

D Young said:


> Great work akajack. Very informative


Being a Fortis fan in general and perhaps some day looking to add the elusive MarineMaster I would agree! Thanks Akajack


----------



## nbardach (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Fortis marinemaster super compressor data sheets*

Very grateful for your post and the detailed information.

Any thoughts on this one: https://www.etsy.com/listing/687167407/vintage-fortis-marinemaster-automatic?

From the photos, the back seems OK but the crowns are definitely not mechanically etched.

My gut tells me this thing is either new, has been over cleaned and relumed or it's been sitting in a vault for 40 years.

Would be grateful for your feedback. Thanks, Noah


----------



## nbardach (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's how it's done: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FORTIS-MARINEMASTER-COMPLETE-GENTS-WATCH-KIT-NEW-RARE/153795997490

RARE AND BEAUTIFUL FORTIS MARINE MASTER GENTS COMPLETE WATCH KIT.

NEW CONDITION,

PLEASE STUDY PICTURES CAREFULLY,

YOU WILL RECEIVE WHAT YOU SEE IN THE PICTURES,

ITEM IS MUCH BETTER LOOKING IN REALITY.

PLEASE NOTE--THE FEET ON THE BACK OF THE DIAL ARE POSITIONED AT APPROXIMATELY 9 O'CLCOK AND 3.00 O'CLOCK POSITION,REQUIRES ETA 2789 OR SIMILAR MOVTS.

YOU WILL GET THE FOLLOWING--

STAINLESS STEEL CASE,

DIAL,

FORTIS SIGNED STEEL AUTO WEIGHT,

2 X CROWNS KEYS ATTACHED,

CRYSTAL WITH THE S/STEEL TENSION RING,

INNER ROTATING BEZEL,

STEEL MOVT HOLDER RING,

BACKCASE LID,

RUBBER GASKET FOR THE BACK LID,

SWISS MADE.

CASE MEASURES 42MM


----------

